# Uplay Problem



## comzero8888 (20. April 2015)

Hi ich habe bei Steam Ghost Recon Future Soldier gekauft runtergeladen und installaiert.

Ich habe Uplay schon vorher heute installiert aber mich noch nicht eingeloggt. 

Mein Problem oder Frage ist warum würde ich automatisch bei uplay eingeloggt wo ich das Spiel bei steam gestartet habe. Ich habe nicht meine daten bei uplay eingeben. Uplay zeigte was an vom muster und passwort sicherheit.


Mfg  comzero8888

P.S.  Danke schon im vorraus.


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2015)

Einige Spiele kannst du BEI Steam kaufen, aber trotzdem sind sie gleichzeitig bei uplay oder auch Origin immer noch verknüpft, so dass du auch den anderen Client starten und dich da anmelden musst. 

Aber was genau ist denn das Problem? Startet das Spielt nicht, oder willst Du nur wissen, warum auch uplay mitstartet? Letzteres hab ich ja erklärt


----------



## comzero8888 (20. April 2015)

Ich war bei uplay automatisch eingeloggt und ich habe noch nicht meine daten eingeben also passwort usw


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2015)

Aber du HAST dort ein Konto? Hattest du denn mal auf dem PC uplay schon irgendwann vorher mal installiert?


----------



## comzero8888 (20. April 2015)

Ich habe ein uplay konto. Ich habe mein system gstern neu installiert. Und heute uplay installiert. aber wie gesagt noch nicht eingeloggt. Ich wurde automatisch eingeloggt uplay zeigte was an vom muster und passwort eingabe zur sicherheit.


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2015)

Hast du denn den gleichen Usernamen wie bei Steam? Wenn ja, dann würde sich das so erklären. Ebenfalls würde sich die Sache leicht erklären lassen, wenn du beim Neuinstallieren NICHT die Festplatte formatiert hast. Denn dann sind noch Reste der alten Programm-Installationen ggf. vorhanden.


----------



## comzero8888 (20. April 2015)

Ja der username ist gleich. Ich habe die Festplatte Formatiert.


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2015)

Also, dann hat das Spiel einfach per Steam die Sachen übernommen, weil es naheliegt, dass man da den gleichen Namen verwendet. Passwort ist auch gleich? Würde ich lieber ändern. Oder wurde das Passwort nicht auch "voreingetragen" ?


----------



## comzero8888 (21. April 2015)

Nein das passwort ist nicht gleich. Ich habe meine Logindaten nur bei steam eingeben. Und bei Uplay noch nicht darum wundere ich mich.


----------



## Worrel (21. April 2015)

Wenn du dich ohne Steam bei UPlay einloggst, bekommst du das Spiel dann auch angezeigt?


----------



## comzero8888 (21. April 2015)

Ja aber ich habe mich noch nicht bei uplay eingeloggt. Und wurde von Steam automatisch eingeloggt ohne asswort nachfrage. Uplay zeigte mir nur an muster und ich soll man passwort noch mal eingeben als sicherheit.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2015)

Also, da musst du - vlt ohne es zu merken - bestätigt haben, dass du den gleichen Nickname  auch bei uplay hast, oder aber es wurde ganz simpel per email-Adressen-Abgleich nachgesehen, ob/dass du schon einen uplay-Account hast. Und wenn du das Passwort zusätzlich noch eingeben solltest, ist doch alles in Ordnung. Ich sehe da jetzt eigentlich überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Worrel (21. April 2015)

comzero8888 schrieb:


> ... aber ich habe mich noch nicht bei uplay eingeloggt.


Wie kannst du dann die Frage_ "*Wenn du dich *ohne Steam *bei UPlay einloggst*, bekommst du das Spiel dann auch angezeigt?"_ mit "*Ja*" beantworten?


----------



## Bonkic (21. April 2015)

vielleicht speichert steam die login-daten für 'untergeordnete' drms in der cloud?


----------



## comzero8888 (21. April 2015)

Ich habe mich bei uplay nicht eingeloggt das spiel ist bei uplay aktiviert. Aber ich habe es bei steam gekauft und nur mich bei steam eingeloggt und nicht bei uplay. Und meine logindaten habe ich noch nicht bei uplay eingegeben. Steam hat mich automatisch bei uplay angemeldet ohne meine bei hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2015)

Du hast dich bei uplay auf der Website eingeloggt, oder woher weißt Du, dass es bei uplay aktiviert wurde? ^^    Und was ist denn nun überhaupt das Problem, ich versteh es ehrlich gesagt nicht ^^  Was willst Du gerne machen, was du nun NICHT machen kannst? ^^


----------



## comzero8888 (21. April 2015)

Das Spiel habe ich schon vorher Aktiviert bei uplay von steam. Ich muss mein system neu installieren. Und haben darum alles neu aufgespielt. Steam war ich eingeloggt aber nicht bei Uplay.  

Spiel bei Steam gestart er installiert es und dann startet er automatisch mein uplay ich musste mich nicht einloggen bei uplay. Die daten waren nicht mal eingeben bei uplay weil mein systen neu war.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2015)

Ja und? Wo ist dabei denn das Problem? ^^  Oder startet es nicht? Wenn du es vorher schon mal aktiviert hast, dann ist halt der uplay-Account auch bei Steam "bekannt", daher wird Dein Nickname dort halt schon voreingetragen.


----------



## comzero8888 (21. April 2015)

Mein problem ist warin uplay automatisch sich einloggt ohne meine daten eingeben zuhaben. Wenn ich das Spiel bei steam starte.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2015)

Ja und? ^^  Das Spiel ist eben mit uplay verknüpft. Wenn ich zB mein bei Steam gekauftes Rayman Origins (ubisoft-Spiel) starte, dann startet auch uplay und ich werde eingeloggt.  Ich verstehe nicht, worauf du hinauswillst. ^^   Stört es dich, dass gleich zwei Clients laufen müssen, oder worum geht es?


----------



## comzero8888 (21. April 2015)

Meine sorge ist warum die uplay automatisch eingeloggt startet ohne das ich meine daten eingeben habe. also mein system wuste noch nicht meine daten wie passwort usw.


----------



## Worrel (21. April 2015)

comzero8888 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bei uplay nicht eingeloggt das spiel ist bei uplay aktiviert. Aber ich habe es bei steam gekauft und nur mich bei steam eingeloggt und nicht bei uplay. Und meine logindaten habe ich noch nicht bei uplay eingegeben. Steam hat mich automatisch bei uplay angemeldet ohne meine bei hilfe.


Dann wäre die richtige Antwort auf meine Frage "Wenn du dich ohne Steam bei UPlay einloggst, bekommst du das Spiel dann auch angezeigt?"  gewesen:
"Nein, habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert."

Und meine nächste Frage wäre: "Warum denn nicht?" 
Denn nur so kannst du doch sehen, ob das richtig ist, oder ob Steam dir gerade einen zweiten UPlay Account aufs Auge gedrückt hat und du dich für dein neues Spiel jetzt eben bei UPlay umloggen müßtest.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2015)

comzero8888 schrieb:


> Meine sorge ist warum die uplay automatisch eingeloggt startet ohne das ich meine daten eingeben habe. also mein system wuste noch nicht meine daten wie passwort usw.



Wenn du die HDD formatiert hattest bzw. ne neue HDD hast, dann isses nicht Dein System , das bescheid wusste, sondern Steam, weil du das mit uplay verknüpft hattest. Die Daten sind dann online und können dann abgerufen werden, wenn du dich bei Steam einloggst, was ja gleichzeitig beweist, dass du auch der Besitzer des entsprechenden uplay-Accounts bist. Hattest du denn an der Hardware irgendwas geändert? Ein ganz anderes Windows installiert?


----------



## comzero8888 (21. April 2015)

Nein ich win 7 installiert wie immer. Und bei mein uplay account ist ghost recon aktiviert und trauf. Und ich habe die hardware nicht geändert. 

Warum steam mich bei uplay automatisch einloggt ohne das ich uplay meine email und passwort eingeben habe.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2015)

comzero8888 schrieb:


> Nein ich win 7 installiert wie immer. Und bei mein uplay account ist ghost recon aktiviert und trauf. Und ich habe die hardware nicht geändert.
> 
> Warum steam mich bei uplay automatisch einloggt ohne das ich uplay meine email und passwort eingeben habe.


 Steam erkennt wohl, dass du den gleichen PC wie immer hast, das ergibt sich auch nach einer Neuinstallation anhand von einigen Kennungen der Hardware. Denn wenn man sich bei nem neuen PC mal bei Steam einloggt, muss man das ja erst per email bestätigen - vlt. kennst du diesen Vorgang ja? Und weil Uplay mit Steam für das Game verknüpft ist und das Spiel für deine beiden Konten von Steam und upaly registiert ist, wird direkt Dein korrekter Nickname uzw. eingesetzt. Den ruft uplay dann aus seiner "cloud" wohl auf, weil Steam wiederum beim starten des Spielt meldet "der Nutzer comzero will das bei euch aktivierte Spiel starten..." 

Und weil du eben den gleichen PC hast oder dich per email bei Steam verifziert hast, ist auch klar, dass nicht jemand anderes vlt. deinen Steam-Account benutzt, d.h. es gibt keinen Grund zu zweifeln, dass "du" es bist, so dass es auch keinerlei Sicherheitsbedenken gibt.


----------



## comzero8888 (21. April 2015)

Ja ich muss immer wenn ich mein system neu installiert habe einmal bai steam mich per email bestätigen. Ok also wenn ich das richtig verstehe

Steam startet uplay und das spiel.

Auch ohne das ich mich bei uplay meine daten nicht eingeben habe wie passwort usw. Ich habe uplay ja noch nicht eingerichtet nur installiert.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2015)

Ja, aber weil Steam online an uplay wohl meldet, wer du bist, wird das einfach automatisch eingetragen. So als hättest du bei Uplay schon angekreuzt "Benutzerdaten merken" oder so was.


----------

